# how did they do this?



## andyhorne28 (19 Mar 2011)

how do i go about creating a backgroung like this one :?: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYeAeiOh ... re=related


----------



## nayr88 (19 Mar 2011)

Nothings showing up mate, 

However I did notice your picture thingy ma jing.......niiiice haha I appreciate a wierd 'gif' keep it up


----------



## bigmatt (19 Mar 2011)

Might be just a standard graded background or back lit with a fluorescent.  I seem to remember that James Starr-Marshall used a fluorescent tube to back light one of his tanks
Matt


----------



## andyhorne28 (20 Mar 2011)

cool thanks matt. maybe i'll try with some cheap led strip off e bay to see if i can get the same results.
Andy


----------



## bigmatt (20 Mar 2011)

great idea! I'd not thought of LEDs - let me know how you get on! M


----------



## cozmoz (27 Sep 2011)

I think an LED strip would leave gaps in the lighting. You may wish to consider cold cathode lights.


----------

